# What kind of dog do you think he is?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

He looks like a lab


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Maybe some boxer or catahoula? Really impossible to say. Such a cutie, though. If you do a DNA test, be sure to share the results.


----------



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)

Oh yeah, we were thinking about doing a DNA test if we can find one. And I agree he does look mostly like a lab, but I guess we'll just have to see!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear Coco hasn't been doing well. 

I hope River is the best kind of dog: a loyal friend. He looks like he will be!


----------



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)

Newport said:


> I'm sorry to hear Coco hasn't been doing well.
> 
> I hope River is the best kind of dog: a loyal friend. He looks like he will be!


Thank you, I am trying to spend as much time as possible with Coco and am giving him lots of love. And yes, so far River is great. He has only been with us for a few days and he already knows how to sit. I thought it would take longer but I guess not. Also he already made friends with some of the dogs in our neighborhood so I think he'll have a lot of fun when we go to the beach and he can meet all the dogs there


----------

